# 4 low or 4 high?



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey what's good for steep muddy hill climbs? Seems 4 high I can get more speed at the base of hill but 4 low helps more when I lose traction at the top. What do u guys do?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hill climbing is a balance between power, torque and velocity. If traction is no concern or it's a rocky run, then low is the better choice. But in all other situations where the surface is loose or slick, and a steep incline is a factor, then high will be what's needed. However that will also require clutch tuning and a good feel for what your machine is capable of. The other factor will be "power to weight ratio" in that there are limits to what you can get out of a 750 engine and rotational mass such as large & heavy tires will limit the abilities regardless of clutching.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok I got ya, I think I am in need of clutch kit...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

argus333 said:


> Ok I got ya, I think I am in need of clutch kit...


Maybe just springs. What machine do you have, what tires do you have and describe the hills you want to climb.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have 2005 brute force 750i I run just 26 inch mud zillas rt now seems since I went to the 26s I'm losing a little extra hp at top of hills. The hills I'm climbing are about 100 to 200 ft runs with mild starts but last 15 to 40 ft step an muddy! Was thinking mild clutch kit maybe or re jet carbs? Or both


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You just need the Almond secondary and either pink or maroon primary. Nothing else will be necessary...except enough speed at the start.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok great


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

I ordered the almond an pink


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

argus333 said:


> I ordered the almond an pink


Good. with the tires you have, you are going to like that setup. That's what I use and I climb everything in high range.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

Cool, are springs hard to instal, I've been looking at videos but it's hard to tell difficulty...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

argus333 said:


> Cool, are springs hard to instal, I've been looking at videos but it's hard to tell difficulty...


Easy. Will need a puller for the primary and a spring compressor for the secondary...and a torque wrench to re-install but that's it...and a couple of sockets and a snap-ring plyer.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

You won't have to spend big bucks to do this yourself either. You can make your own spring compressor out of a piece of 1/2" all thread, 2" pipe nipple, and 2 pieces of flat stock and some 1/2x13 nuts. That's the exact set up I'm using and I think it only cost me around $15 at lowes. I had the flat stock laying around the house.

I'm almost 99.9% positive that there is a write up in the How to's section for changing your springs also.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok sounds good ill do it nex weekend when I get parts


----------

